# Installing OpenAntrium



## sonyvaio (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi,
I have installed Drupal from ports. I am trying to install Openantrium but i could not find any documentation what so ever. I need help. I try to search it in the port collection, but found nothing.


thanks


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jul 27, 2011)

As far as I can make out, OpenAntrium is a Drupal Distribution. So you don't actually need to install Drupal.

Their website offerrs a "Quickstart guide" among other tools. Did you try following these steps?
https://community.openatrium.com/documentation-en/node/2239#setup


----------



## sonyvaio (Jul 28, 2011)

no, I did not. thank you for the link though. I was looking something like that. I thought OpenAtrium download executable. Thank you for your help. I will update what the result is.


----------

